# dog wants to go outside multiple times at night



## Luhar (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello,
We have a rescue pomeranian that is about 7 years old. He sleeps in the main bedroom and wants to go outside multiple times at night or very early in the morning. We take him outside every night before bed, often twice, as I go to bed rather late. We know he is capable of holding it because we can be gone all day and he will not have had an accident in the house when we get home. We have had him for several years and he has a history of this behavior but it is affecting our sleep and we need it to stop. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Is he crate trained?


----------



## Luhar (Dec 18, 2009)

He does not like being in a crate, but he does sit pretty well in a crate when we are flying.


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 14, 2009)

I've noticed with my dog that it seems to be weather related. If there is a weather front passing thru with wind or rain she seems to wake more frequently and want to go outside in the night. 

No big weather changes and she seems to sleep thru - except when my kid goes to a sleepover at someone else's house. She seems to have done a head count of her "pack" and knows someone is missing. I think she wants to go outside to make sure we haven't left the kid outside. (which would be a ludicrously big OOPS but I guess that's just how dumb she thinks we are)

I


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Tanuki said:


> I think she wants to go outside to make sure we haven't left the kid outside. (which would be a ludicrously big OOPS but I guess that's just how dumb she thinks we are)


This cracked me up!

OP, how much exercise does your dog get on a daily basis?


----------



## Luhar (Dec 18, 2009)

Very little exercise. He hates going for walks but loves to sit under furniture for extended periods of time. He does play with our other dog for about 30 minutes a day.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I would suggest that the dog asks to go outside because he is not tired and would rather wander around the backyard with you than sit in his bed and not sleep.

Do you have a training routine? Do you play ball or chase or hide and seek with the dog? What is it that the dog "hates" about going for a walk?


----------



## Luhar (Dec 18, 2009)

When we take him out at night he simply runs outside, goes pee, then goes back into his bed, so I'm not sure he is doing it for attention?

His favorite thing to do is literally sit under furniture and not come out unless it's to eat or drink. Sometimes he'll come out to sit on our lap but this is rare. When we take him for a walk he just wants to be carried, or he'll stop walking and want to turn back to the house.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Luhar said:


> His favorite thing to do is literally sit under furniture and not come out unless it's to eat or drink. Sometimes he'll come out to sit on our lap but this is rare. When we take him for a walk he just wants to be carried, or he'll stop walking and want to turn back to the house.


That sounds so sad.


----------



## Luhar (Dec 18, 2009)

It sounds a lot worse than it really is. He'll come out at night and coax our other dog into chasing him a few times a week, which resulted in a broken christmas tree bulb last night.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

This sounds like a case where I would want to visit the vet ASAP. Not just because of the peeing, although it sounds like it could be a medical issue. Just because he CAN hold it doesn't mean it's comfortable. Perhaps in his advancing years he finds he is having more trouble than he used to. The real reason I'd want to visit the vet, though, is because of the other behavior. It sounds rather like the dog might need an exam to get to the root of the lethargy. A dog that doesn't enjoy walks is a rare dog and not coming out from under the furniture except to eat sounds very worrisome.


----------



## Luhar (Dec 18, 2009)

That's what we though, he's at the vet at this moment.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Keep us posted.


----------

